
Outage in Atlassian Cloud Services [dupe] - supermdguy
https://status.atlassian.com/
======
jontro
Discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501731](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16501731)

~~~
supermdguy
Oh, didn't see that since it's linking to a different page

